# Anyone actually like strip clubs?



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

It was my friends birthday on Friday and he wanted to go to a strip club. I have been before, but I never enjoy them.

We went into one as it was free entry - worst place ever. Just a load of middle aged men is suits dreaming and watching a blonde girl dance on a pole. The women who walk around charge 20 quid for a dance. One of my friends loves it - had 4 dances as he was convinced they fanced him and would take it further. What did he expect to happen?

The same friend upped his game by going into a massage parlour on his own. The women who answered the door looked like Pat from Eastenders. So if that's what they have on show, god knows what it was like inside.

Anyway we ended up getting kicked out as my mate called one of the strippers "Dobby from Harry Potter" after she got funny with him.

Anyone actually enjoy these places?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Been once, never again...

Place I went the dancers were agressive & desperate and seemed to want to rip off as much as they could from people for as little as possible. :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The women who are on the door always look like pat butcher LOL - the birds inside should be alright though, ur not obliged to pay for the sex ........ so ive heard :rolleye:

As for the strip clubs, i like it when i go there with the mrs as she gets us in the vip area and i can ogle all the birds without my mrs saying a word (VIP area is right by the pole as well) Only thing i dont like is that the barmaid 'expects' a fcukin tip :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

There are good and bad strip joints.

When we have a work's night out, we almost invariably end up in East London strip joints. White Horse, Browns or Nags Head are good, Sportsbar is terrible.

Just a laugh really.

- - - Updated - - -

There are good and bad strip joints.

When we have a work's night out, we almost invariably end up in East London strip joints. White Horse, Browns or Nags Head are good, Sportsbar is terrible.

Just a laugh really.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I used to go years back as a bit of a laugh. I ended up going out with a stripper though and realised how sh1t the whole thing was and how much the girls hated it no matter how much they were earning. She rang me one night from the cellar of the club because someone had been kicked out for touching the girls and he came back mob handed with bats


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

They're ok, varies though.

Not many bars can you get a seat and table service on a Saturday night. Also generally open really late.

Just remember the number one rule though... there is never any sex in the champagne room lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how can any hetro male not like to be in the presence of hot fit women wearing nothing :confused1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ewen said:


> how can any hetro male not like to be in the presence of hot fit women wearing nothing :confused1:


They're never that fit imo and you can tell they don't wanna' be there. Maybe I'm just too much of a nice guy. :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The L Man said:


> They're never that fit imo and you can tell they don't wanna' be there. Maybe I'm just too much of a nice guy. :whistling:


maybe you should look at naked men and see if they turn you on ...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> Been once, never again...
> 
> Place I went the dancers were agressive & desperate and seemed to want to rip off as much as they could from people for as little as possible. :whistling:


They are nice...until they realise you you don't wanna dance.

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> maybe you should look at naked men and see if they turn you on ...


Lmao knew you would say that. I'm good thanks mate, but if I change my mind I'll ask you for recommendations.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive used to go in one regular, coz I was seeing one of the dancers..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The L Man said:


> They're never that fit imo and you can tell they don't wanna' be there. Maybe I'm just too much of a nice guy. :whistling:


u need to go somewhere a bit better, if the class is a bit higher and its a very secure place (more bouncers and stuff) and they dont allow any touching (whatsoever) its a better atmosphere to be in imo. The skankier places, have worse girls, more chance of getting a touch/lick lol and they are generally low self esteem and some are just outright dirt. All depends on the club imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The L Man said:


> They are nice...until they realise you you don't wanna dance.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Lmao knew you would say that. I'm good thanks mate, but if I change my mind I'll ask you for recommendations.


sorry burt im just not into yellow guys with silly hair .


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Thing is, once you've had a 'dance' in Latvia, they do seem pretty boring in the UK lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ewen said:


> sorry burt im just not into yellow guys with silly hair .


Racist...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

been to one once and loved it :tongue: prolly cuz i got a dance from what i think is the hottest girl in there. cost me £20 tho


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Thing is, once you've had a 'dance' in Latvia, they do seem pretty boring in the UK lol


Haha I can imagine.

Went to one in Magaluf. They made my friend stand up and take his shirt off which ruined the dance for him as he was self-conscious of his "Ryan Giggs chest" lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Racist...


Burt, where the fck is my Avi drawing??? ive been patiant up until now:cursing: :bounce:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No. I really dont.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Burt, where the fck is my Avi drawing??? ive been patiant up until now:cursing: :bounce:


I have a lot of dissapointed people awaiting AVIs. No motivation to paint atm! :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Half naked women all over the show, it's just like a normal club only more honest.

I like them, good for a laugh, been to a load in Blackpool and Liverpool, not many round here to be fair, only one in Chester that I know of, and I don't think Wrexham has any, don't go out on the town much these days though.

What better place to have a few beers with the boys after a long night out than in a place surrounded by semi naked women offering to take their clothes off for you in exchange for a few beer tokens. What's not to like?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Never been to one myself wouldnt mind giving it a whirl tho but id rather just go to a brothel £40 for a hour


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

pay to have someone coctease me? would rather pay and get an actual result.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL been to a few in my time usually as its the only place in Croydon open after 3 serving booze!

I would say I enjoy it but I just think it's a laugh really- nothing better than seeing people you know die of embarrassement in front of you!!

I always have a competition with my mate to get the other one the ugliest stripper to grind them down. Last time I lost as I ended up with a Nikki Minaj look a like who fingered herself and then whipped it on my face...I was so disgusted I didn't even wipe it off!

In Bulgaria they just said one thing "Sex?" in a Borat-esque accent haha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive used to go in one regular, coz I was seeing one of the dancers..


Done that myself. Used to get dances off the other girls just to wind her up! Ha!

Never been a big fan of them as its like getting a big piece of steak and not being able to eat it!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Been to a couple - dont realy like em tho, there's no sport in it.

Takes a bit of skill to have banter with a bird and get your end away, all the strippers are interested in is your wallet.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Also in Vegas I saw a stripper with a geniune bullet wound no **** of a lie!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, I usually have a good laugh with the girls in there so passes an hour or 2


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Half naked women all over the show, it's just like a normal club only more honest.
> 
> I like them, good for a laugh, been to a load in Blackpool and Liverpool, not many round here to be fair, only one in Chester that I know of, and I don't think Wrexham has any, don't go out on the town much these days though.
> 
> What better place to have a few beers with the boys after a long night out than in a place surrounded by semi naked women offering to take their clothes off for you in exchange for a few beer tokens. *What's not to like?*


The £5 they charge for a bottle of beer!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> The £5 they charge for a bottle of beer!


Lol sneak a bottle of vodka in with ya


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Also in Vegas I saw a stripper with a geniune bullet wound no **** of a lie!!


Rather than the standard axe wound lol


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Thing is, once you've had a 'dance' in Latvia, they do seem pretty boring in the UK lol


what happens in latvia stays in latvia :whistling:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Rather than the standard axe wound lol


LOL I wanted to ask how much to put my finger in it!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The skankier places, have worse girls, more chance of getting a touch/lick lol and they are generally low self esteem and some are just outright dirt.


you seem to be saying this like it's a bad thing :confused1:

sounds like heaven


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

The L Man said:


> - had 4 dances as he was convinced they fanced him and would take it further. What did he expect to happen?


only been once with my friend and he was the same.

He spent like 50 quid on them (10 a dance) then leant another 70 from me....

paid 2 of them to just sit down and talk to him.hes a proper weird desperate man.

I though it was a waste of money


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

ewen said:


> how can any hetro male not like to be in the presence of hot fit women wearing nothing :confused1:


because all ti makes you want to do is have sex with them and all you end up doing is spending money to steam over girls and then go home and have a **** over it.....

rather just go to a normal club and try my luck with the girls there


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I won't pay money for a girl to take her clothes off unless it's likely to end up at my place or end up "a happy ending"


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im too tight i dont pay for no dance neither do i buy any randoms a drink..


----------



## romadose (Sep 10, 2011)

Waste of time IMO, you're paying to frustrate yourself when you could save money and the effort and hit redtube from the comfort of your home...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Been to a few, went to one in Watford called beavers if I remember correctly.

It was my bday as me and my boss got s dance , my boss paid them extra, they were bending over fingering them selves etc, was class, no touching though


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> how can any hetro male not like to be in the presence of hot fit women wearing nothing :confused1:


x2

beats having beers in a regular bar....

Its a bit like car racing, just becuase I'm not racing, doesnt mean I cant appreciate looking at the cars/competitors so to speak...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i went to one called wagon and horses off the m1 somewhere. just like a pub except the bird walks around with a pot and you put one quid in and she spends 5mins showing her gash to everyone.

too much of a cock tease for my liking


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't forget strippers are all hard up Uni students simply taking an unconventional means to earning the cap and gown they dream of.


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

Beavers is meant to be good. :rockon:

That Waggon and Horses has just had a reburb


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Went in once to a one in newcastle called 'for your eyes only'

Verdict...****e

Lasses have faces like a robber's dog and are that minging I wouldn't ride them into battle! £6 a bottle of warm lager, can get 3 in my local for that and cold!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you're gonna spend £100 odd in one you might as well go to a brass house.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Heavily considering going to a 'massage parlour' when my knob is healed


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

How very fitting that The L Man and LXM are the first 2 posters


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not gna lie. I do only talk to guys til I realise I'm not going to get money out of them cos there is always someone else I can get money out of.. I am there to make money at the end of the day... What do u expect? Would u go to work if u wasn't being paid? No lol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not gna lie. I do only talk to guys til I realise I'm not going to get money out of them cos there is always someone else I can get money out of.. I am there to make money at the end of the day... What do u expect? Would u go to work if u wasn't being paid? No lol.


There's always gonna be some mug that thinks he's gonna get more so those are the ones to concentrate on, if you don't rinse them of their cash someone else will so you might as well have it in your pocket.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

For my brother's stag do we went to Bournemouth and we went to For Your Eyes Only, a strip joint. I have to confess they had some of the most beautiful women I've ever seen - I almost turned :tongue: Two hotties came and talked either side of me and talked into my ears, asking me if I liked hot lesbian sex and started making the filthiest sex noises. I had to explain it was all wasted on me


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I can honestly say I've never been to a strip club or brass house... Not because I don't want to, just never been in the right in place at the right time so to speak!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been to a few strip clubs in the U.S. & here, but not for some years. I enjoyed it, & some of the girls were not only good looking, but seemed decent women too.

By that I don't for one second mean to imply that strippers are in general 'bad' it all depends. Some are just earning money to live & I'm sure some are escorts.

I didn't find it sleazy or rough at all; but I could see what it was all about. It's about a fantasy for a man.

While I'm here I'll also admit to having been with an escort girl. It cost me around £250 for about an hour. She was very attractive, about 25 well spoken & educated.

It was a business transaction between two consenting adults. I see nothing wrong in that.

However, the dark side to this industry...there's no need to say anything is there.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not gna lie. I do only talk to guys til I realise I'm not going to get money out of them cos there is always someone else I can get money out of.. I am there to make money at the end of the day... What do u expect? *Would u go to work if u wasn't being paid? No lol*.


I sadly would :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Smitch said:


> There's always gonna be some mug that thinks he's gonna get more so those are the ones to concentrate on, if you don't rinse them of their cash someone else will so you might as well have it in your pocket.


Ah don't worry I know the ones to go for mwahahahaha lol

Saying that I do genuinely like chatting to some of the guys, I meet quite a few where it feels like I could be their mate in real life. Although still never would obviously just in case!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not gna lie. I do only talk to guys til I realise I'm not going to get money out of them cos there is always someone else I can get money out of.. I am there to make money at the end of the day... What do u expect? Would u go to work if u wasn't being paid? No lol.


Take them for as much as you can, but don't be brutal to them.

Be your sweet charming & (very hot) self.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah don't worry I know the ones to go for mwahahahaha lol
> 
> Saying that I do genuinely like chatting to some of the guys, I meet quite a few where it feels like I could be their mate in real life. Although still never would obviously just in case!


Sooo... Where does one work h34r:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Take them for as much as you can, but don't be brutal to them.
> 
> Be your sweet charming & (very hot) self.


I am actually nice to everyone regardless whether they're having a dance or not. Some girls make their money being dirty I make it by being nice


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> I am actually nice to everyone regardless whether they're having a dance or not. Some girls make their money being dirty I make it by being nice


Without going into the sexual side of those girls, what sort of things do they do?

Just interested, not after any smut.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I am actually nice to everyone regardless whether they're having a dance or not. Some girls make their money being dirty I make it by being nice


ur a stripper!!?? mg:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Never been to one & don't imagine I will TBH


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Without going into the sexual side of those girls, what sort of things do they do?
> 
> Just interested, not after any smut.


U see a lot playing with themselves and grinding with their knickers off, touching the guys where they aren't meant to and just generally being dirty. I don't know whether that's how they get their dances by promising them it or whether they just like doing it.. I don't break one rule as I get the dances and they give me the money before I've even done it do no point in my eyes


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Nah never been i will probably go just to check one out first hand

Seems a bit gay to sit in a club all horned up with your guy mates. jus sayin


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> U see a lot playing with themselves and grinding with their knickers off, touching the guys where they aren't meant to and just generally being dirty. I don't know whether that's how they get their dances by promising them it or whether they just like doing it.. I don't break one rule as I get the dances and they give me the money before I've even done it do no point in my eyes


Wouldn't like any of that, it's all about 'what could happen, or what you might see etc'.

It's got to be about the 'tease'.

Anyway, won't post anymore coz it'l appear as if I'm being pervy. Which I really am not.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

You have just got to know how to play the game, top and bottom of it is, they are after money, their in a job like everyone else.

Here is my exsperience with it, and to be fair I was quite happy with the end result. 

Magaluff 2010, stag do, just off the main strip, if you ask me the name of the place then I would not know, I can show you on

goole though. ****ed as farts and proper recked 4 am or later, its just of the beaten track, seedy looking place down some steps leading into a small bar, 10x4 seated tables, 2 poles, it not the usual glossy type place, so don't go alone.

Second bit of advice, when you get in you are going to get approached, starts with friendly chat, then the next line is would you like to buy me a drink...Don't do it!!!! else you will be 16- 20 euros down before you even start, thats the girls fee covered for using the place, mate fell hook line and sinker straight off the bat, bought her a drink, then fell for the vip room treatment, 70 euros for a private dance, now in this place that means your going to get your sack emptied, so if you don't mind spending near on 100 euros to bash the gash and flush your muck then go for it. 

So mate is 100 euro into it trots off to a back room somewhere in the place which leaves me sat at the bar on mi jacks, dancer comes up, stockings and heels and basque, and starts giving it the same sort of speal, the buy me drink routine, said no straght off but let her have a swig of my bud, and chatted politely with her, next line she rolls off is , don't you want to have lots of fun like your friend, I said no am ok here with my beer, she then started rubbing me up through my shorts, still giving the, you like me I will make you feel good horse ****, just kept my cool and sat there, she must have had a bit of a poor nite cos am knocking up 50 and I aint no oil painting, next thing she whips out my knob and starts bashing me off at the bar, Fcuk nows who was watching I was well too smashed to care, to be fair the place was pretty empty at that time, she kept on and on, I just kept a poker face and let her try her best. She was dead set on the vip 70 euro wage packet but I kept a straight face as long as I could, then let rip with 20ml of ball snot straight down the front of the bar, mate turned back up and off we went....dam good nite to be fair. My only regret is that the bud in the place was about 2 euros more exspensive than anywhere else.

pics or it didn't happen.....sorry guys dint get one (maybe next year)...but it did happen fact lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hate to tell you this @raptordog, but 'she' was a bloke! :lol:


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone ever been to Parkers in Holborn?? I have worked in strings and spearmint! But Parkers is just different class!! (Let's just say there r more or less no rules)


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Hate to tell you this @raptordog, but 'she' was a bloke! :lol:


You was in there too that nite was ye........ I'll buy you another budweiser anytime...cheers excellent service.......


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Shiiit now everyone knows!! :lol:


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I've worked in a few strip clubs, most the girls are nice when not at work but there is a definitely some crazy damaged goods about


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't mind them tbh. Just chat to the birds whilst mates get ripped off. Most are just genuine girls trying to get by. Happy to have a chat even though they know they ain't getting coin from me.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

strongr said:


> I've worked in a few strip clubs, most the girls are nice when not at work but there is a definitely some crazy damaged goods about


I believe that some women do it for some sort of self affirmation, in a mixed up kind of way.

But alot are just in it for the dosh, & are perfectly nice people.

I hate it when people get judged so quickly when they do things/work in an environment that's not the "norm" (not saying thats what you mean mate)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u need to go somewhere a bit better, if the class is a bit higher and its a very secure place (more bouncers and stuff) and they dont allow any touching (whatsoever) its a better atmosphere to be in imo. The skankier places, have worse girls, more chance of getting a touch/lick lol and they are generally low self esteem and some are just outright dirt. All depends on the club imo


So why would you go to a better place

We want filthyness


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> So why would you go to a better place
> 
> We want filthyness


And an Sti? Lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

My ex is a stripper, wasn't when I was with her.

Really nice girl, just needed extra cash for mortgage etc. Says she hates the job though


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've been to a few strip clubs in the U.S. & here, While I'm here I'll also admit to having been with an escort girl. It cost me around £250 for about an hour.


WHOAH! £250 for an hour? Where i'm from that's a £10 a cr*ckwh*re 25 woman orgy where i'm from!

Though it might make sense to be fully protected










As you'd be coming out of there with a large range of diseases, 67% of which have probably never been heard before by the medical/scientific community


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> So why would you go to a better place
> 
> We want filthyness


Nah, it's gotta be sexy, fun & a hint of 'promise' that ofc you never get.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

waste of money imo being in with mates but i refuse to spend a penny.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

been to them twice once on a new years was mashed and walked into the mirror in the booth lmao! was quite a good one though for £20 i got a nice snail trail over my jeans from her. she said £60 for a hour i had no cash left and no card, ive always wonderd what the hour would entail hmmm.

second one i went into was ****e not really that fit and non could dance so just chilled in there as they were playing some vybz kartel tunes.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Always thought Strip Clubs smelt like sweaty chuff


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Try smelling the changing rooms at 5am ... Lol


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Try smelling the changing rooms at 5am ... Lol


I'll gi that a miss I think


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Try smelling the changing rooms at 5am ... Lol


yes please :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> Try smelling the changing rooms at 5am ... Lol


Are me & @TG123 being invited?? :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Are me & @TG123 being invited?? :lol:


Honestly if u all saw us in the light by the end of the night with our makeup rubbed off all hobbling around like old women talking about scoffing down mcdonalds u would be horrified lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I couldn't go in a strip club, I wouldn't know where to put my eyes !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I couldn't go in a strip club, I wouldn't know where to put my eyes !


It's so funny when a guy comes in and can't look at you, it's what we are there for! Look! I quite often sit down with a group none of them say hello, go quiet and all kind of turn away they are that embarrassed I've say down lolllll I'm like 'fuk am I that bad guys I was only gna say hello' then they're all nice then


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Nah I couldn't go in tbh. Would freak me out.

And before anyone says it, no i'm not gay ! lol


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Been to a few during stag nights. Some of the lassies have cracking banter to be fair, but am tighter than a ducks ar.se so she never got a penny from me. They had a dog charity donation tub... now that cvnt got a good £20 in coins :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol some of the comments make me laugh, about leaving there unsatisfied and horny? That's kinda sad that u can't enjoy looking at half naked women without feeling rapey!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Back when I used to drink I used to wing man for my mate as he was proper addicted to going in. Now, I didn't mind as I'm not a fan of clubs, too crowded and full of tits (not the kind you get in strip clubs  ) The only problem was the drink was crazy expensive. So that used to f*ck me off. Plus you would always get a girl coming over and talking to you and you know they are after you having a dance (which, is right, you are in there, it's their job) but I was never into it. Since we was in there EVERY f*cking week it got to the point where I no longer paid for drinks and the girls never bothered me.

So my mate got gashed... and I got lashed.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How much are the drinks @Kaywoodham?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ummm duno can't say I've ever paid attention to the prices apart from my glass of wine being £2.50 before 12


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mish said:


> How very fitting that The L Man and LXM are the first 2 posters


U are one cheeky cvnt mate I swear I'm gonna wreck u I swear on my mums life. I rank above LXM in terms of game...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leave lxm alone I duno why he gets digs like these on occasions, he's a serious and nice member to chat to! Try it!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

You get what you pay for in these types of places! If you get free entry and £20 a dance don't expect much. But on the other hand if you go to Las Vegas , Pay $1000 + for a private sky box , then be ready to have a hell of a good time!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Leave lxm alone I duno why he gets digs like these on occasions, he's a serious and nice member to chat to! Try it!


I'm not having ago lol. Mish had ago at me and LXM...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm not having ago lol. Mish had ago at me and LXM...


The Post goes to mish then lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> The Post goes to mish then lol


Haha it's because I sometimes use this site for advice on women. Got a reputation it seems. I ain't even mad.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha it's because I sometimes use this site for advice on women. Got a reputation it seems. I ain't even mad.


Well can't all be amazing and have women falling at your feet like everyone else on here... Lol


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> You get what you pay for in these types of places! If you get free entry and £20 a dance don't expect much. But on the other hand if you go to Las Vegas , Pay $1000 + for a private sky box , then be ready to have a hell of a good time!


Or go to thialand, give a £20 and have a hell of a good time :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

With a ladyboy ^^^


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm a confident guy, never really get embarrassed. I went in a strip club with a few mates and got chatting and was persuaded to get a dance. I. Sh!t. Myself. Haha I was holding onto the seat like it was going to set off at 100mph through the ceiling! Never felt like that ever.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

I wish I have unlimitied money to afford them and would bang them all chicks right there and will never get tired till I hit at least 70s want to do it every day/night burying my head in all race tits/****s/bums till I die - I'll never be a parent lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> I wish I have the money to afford them and would bang them all chicks right there


Really? Lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> I wish I have the money to afford them and would bang them all chicks right there


If you took out your cheesy penis in a strip club you'd probably get banged right there.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> I wish I have the money to afford them and would bang them all chicks right there


Shut up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

damm places should be banned ..... they know all my weaknesses ... i went in with 200 notes and came out 1/2 hr later totally skint before the night had even started, its a good job i didnt have my house deeds on me or they would have probably owned that aswell


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive used to go in one regular, coz I was seeing one of the dancers..


not with that haircut bro  :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

barrettmma said:


> not with that haircut bro  :whistling:


what hair cut??? im bold.

you should of gone to spec savers "bro"


----------



## rootbag (Mar 29, 2012)

Last time I went this large black lady (ala Serena Williams) touched my pee-pee. Her thighs could have crushed my skull.

To be honest I didn't really mind..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rootbag said:


> Last time I went this large black lady (ala Serena Williams) touched my pee-pee. Her thighs could have crushed my skull.
> 
> To be honest I didn't really mind..


wooooiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> what hair cut??? im bold.
> 
> you should of gone to spec savers "bro"


exactly.... thats why i said not with that haircut....because your bald. its called a joke.

oh yeah btw....you dont spell bald how you did its spelt .... BALD!!!!!

"bro" ha


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

barrettmma said:


> exactly.... thats why i said not with that haircut....because your bald. its called a joke.
> 
> oh yeah btw....you dont spell bald how you did its spelt .... BALD!!!!!


Im begining to think your picking on me barrettmma :lol:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Im begining to think your picking on me barrettmma :lol:


not quite "bro"....

its called a laugh and a joke......but obviously bald people dont get jokes :whistling:lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

barrettmma said:


> not quite "bro"....
> 
> its called a laugh and a joke......but obviously bald people dont get jokes :whistling:lol


Your a bully... just coz you got hair!!!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive come to conclusion L man is 100% gay as fook ! He cant get an hard while in a bed with a girl 2 nights in a row . He doesnt like strip clubs he instead thinks about the girls feelings that up there dancing


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> Ive come to conclusion L man is 100% gay as fook ! He cant get an hard while in a bed with a girl 2 nights in a row . He doesnt like strip clubs he instead thinks about the girls feelings that up there dancing


You cvnt I thought you were my mate!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Best place to pick up quality girls with high morals!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Best place to pick up quality girls with high morals!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Depends in what sense you mean "like"...i.e for entertainment.

tbh not really a fan of strip clubs unless im ****ed then its ok  but better to go to a normal club and chat to woman, at least the chat is genuine rather than the strippers whose whole intention is to get you to pay for a dance.

But stag nights etc, nothing better than ending at the strippers at one point in the night


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Best place to pick up quality girls with high morals!


Wondered how long it would take until u were in here... Alright mcgru? Bored at work by any chance? Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Wondered how long it would take until u were in here... Alright mcgru? Bored at work by any chance? Lol


 :lol: As always, was wondering how long it would take you to reply


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

So what happens when you have one of these dances then ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> So what happens when you have one of these dances then ?


you get to see a girl of your choice strip off naked in front of you for £20

Tbh, if you just go to a club or bar, get chatting to a girl (most are better than the strippers anyway), you can get her back to yours and actually fu.ck her for about the same money (got to get her a few drinks remember) :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> You cvnt I thought you were my mate!!


I am but not with benifits before you get any ideas you big puff


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds more like a form of frustrating torture than enjoyment tbh. And ppl pay 20 quid a throw for that... Masochist's


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

My mates the same hes convinced one of the strippers fancy's him, he always goes says she texts her through the week.

Then i asked him the daunting question - How much do you spend a night when you see her? Answer = £200+

He wonders why she texts him naughty stuff , hes deluded thinks she actually wants to get with him


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

A lot of guys like the tease, like the dance and don't want it to go any further ontop of liking the fact they are paying for it. I had some young guy who was actually quite attractive and could of easily pulled out on the town take a liking to me and spent loads on me, stroking my leg with a wad of notes lol (loser ha) obviously the whole money thing was the turn on for him!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> A lot of guys like the tease, like the dance and don't want it to go any further ontop of liking the fact they are paying for it. I had some young guy who was actually quite attractive and could of easily pulled out on the town take a liking to me and spent loads on me, stroking my leg with a wad of notes lol (loser ha) obviously the whole money thing was the turn on for him!


Or he had no chat and was boring as sin!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> A lot of guys like the tease, like the dance and don't want it to go any further ontop of liking the fact they are paying for it. I had some young guy who was actually quite attractive and could of easily pulled out on the town take a liking to me and spent loads on me, stroking my leg with a wad of notes lol (loser ha) obviously the whole money thing was the turn on for him!


Which bar do you work at


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Or he had no chat and was boring as sin!


Nah he just wanted people to believe he was someone... Spent the night telling me he played for Cardiff blues when I knew it was a blaitent lie but still went along with it obv


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Which bar do you work at


Not one near u lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't even know there were strip clubs in town tbh ! lol (Shows how long since I went out there)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah he just wanted people to believe he was someone... Spent the night telling me he played for Cardiff blues when I knew it was a blaitent lie but still went along with it obv


you proved my point, he cant go out and lie to normal people, so he pays for objects (when you are working) like you to go along with his bullsh.it...he has no chat, couldnt pull out in the clubs, so lies to you all night and goes home empty handed and crying


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL all this talk makes me want to go to my local establishment!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> I didn't even know there were strip clubs in town tbh ! lol (Shows how long since I went out there)


Your mrs' reads this forum doesnt she....i thought you pm'ed me the other day saying you met kay in her club in cardiff???


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It was my friends birthday on Friday and he wanted to go to a strip club. I have been before, but I never enjoy them.
> 
> We went into one as it was free entry - worst place ever. Just a load of middle aged men is suits dreaming and watching a blonde girl dance on a pole. The women who walk around charge 20 quid for a dance. One of my friends loves it - had 4 dances as he was convinced they fanced him and would take it further. What did he expect to happen?
> 
> ...


where was this massage parlour? my dream place if old pats giving out the goods!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Your mrs' reads this forum doesnt she....i thought you pm'ed me the other day saying you met kay in her club in cardiff???


what ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> what ?


yeah you


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you proved my point, he cant go out and lie to normal people, so he pays for objects (when you are working) like you to go along with his bullsh.it...he has no chat, couldnt pull out in the clubs, so lies to you all night and goes home empty handed and crying


Yeah... I don't care tho lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> I am but not with benifits before you get any ideas you big puff


I'm lost for words, you pr1ck lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> yeah you


Yeah me what ?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Not one near u lol


Damm it  im willing to travel lmao


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> what ?





Jay.32 said:


> yeah you


So busted


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I'm lost for words, you pr1ck lol.


There hes goes thinking about pr1cks again


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah... *I don't care tho lol*


tut tut tut, and there are those low morals i was talking about...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So busted


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> There hes goes thinking about pr1cks again


Pr1cks is a gay term is it? Maybe in Bolton. I'm not in tune with gay slang sorry mate!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> tut tut tut, and there are those low morals i was talking about...


Why is that low morals? Doesn't matter to me how they feel after they've spent all their money, it's their own fault lol. I don't see how that means I have low morals. I'm at work earning money to support my life and little boy. When I waitressed and had a complaint about someone not liking their food but had eaten it and spent their money did I give that a 2nd thought? No obv not lol

Don't start lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why is that low morals? Doesn't matter to me how they feel after they've spent all their money, it's their own fault lol. I don't see how that means I have low morals. I'm at work earning money to support my life and little boy. When I waitressed and had a complaint about someone not liking their food but had eaten it and spent their money did I give that a 2nd thought? No obv not lol
> 
> Don't start lol


She is nibbling at the bait....is it time to reel her in????


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> She is nibbling at the bait....is it time to reel her in????


Fuk u do some work lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> tut tut tut, and there are those low morals i was talking about...


Sorry Kay... but :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> tut tut tut, and there are those low morals i was talking about...


Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk u do some work lol


Kay, do they have computers where you are going to migrate?? Cos im assuming all the duck face girls fly south for the winter??? Hope you can still get online :confused1:

(drop the pout....i really dont get why girls do that..)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Kay, do they have computers where you are going to migrate?? Cos im assuming all the duck face girls fly south for the winter??? Hope you can still get online :confused1:
> 
> (drop the pout....i really dont get why girls do that..)


Oooo someone is on form today aren't they.

Is there not a thread on here today u can go try pick on men your own size or do u just like doing it to girls?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oooo someone is on form today aren't they.
> 
> Is there not a thread on here today u can go try pick on men your own size or do u just like doing it to girls?


lol, i like to think of it as cyber playground mickey taking....dont worry, this usually happens when someone actually likes the other. Now stop flicking your bean over my photos.

(and fyi, it was you that quoted and responded to my post to begin with..not the other way around  )

Love you lots,

Powerhousemcgru

XoXoX


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i like to think of it as cyber playground mickey taking....dont worry, this usually happens when someone actually likes the other. Now stop flicking your bean over my photos.
> 
> (and fyi, it was you that quoted and responded to my post to begin with..not the other way around  )
> 
> ...


Have u ever seen my name pop up on your profile visitors list?... Didn't think so... U are a bully on here and u know it and u love it... Not something to flick my bean over that's for sure


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@Kaywoodham have I just clicked on that ya a dancer?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> @Kaywoodham have I just clicked on that ya a dancer?


Looks that way lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Have u ever seen my name pop up on your profile visitors list?... Didn't think so... U are a bully on here and u know it and u love it... Not something to flick my bean over that's for sure


 :lol: PowerHouseMcGru..."internet bully"

After many childhood years of torment, a young mcgru decided to use bodybuilding forums as a way of feeling powerful, he bullied people continuously whilst sat at his computer, 11 stone dripping wet using fake profile pictures and a cocky arrogance.

One day, Kay was getting on her high horse about yet another stripper related thread...mcgru shot her down...she had no comback apart from "bully". :lol: oh dear Kay...you have hit rock bottom here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


>


yeah, like that but with a flatscreen monitor


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol: PowerHouseMcGru..."internet bully"
> 
> After many childhood years of torment, a young mcgru decided to use bodybuilding forums as a way of feeling powerful, he bullied people continuously whilst sat at his computer, 11 stone dripping wet using fake profile pictures and a cocky arrogance.
> 
> ...


Lol carry on being as smart as u like but u are an Internet bully, that's the end of that really


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Looks that way lol


Do I get TT discount  .....sorry bad joke but a jobs a job it pays the bills and puts clothes on your little one's back so good for you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Never been to a strip club... would definitely love to go one day though. i reckon it would be a good night out!! Although i'm sure looking at all the girls would give me total body envy... but it's only for one night lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol carry on being as smart as u like but u are an Internet bully, that's the end of that really


You saying crap doesnt mean the end of anything. Bullying :lol: . No need to carry on as i thought you could take a bit of banter (hence joining a site predominantly male and announcing you are a stripper....er sorry, dancer).

Again, point out, i didnt quote you on anything you said at the start of this. So whats with the bullying bulls.hit? If i was, wouldnt i have jumped on a load of your previous posts?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Never been to a strip club... would definitely love to go one day though. i reckon it would be a good night out!! Although i'm sure looking at all the girls would give me total body envy... but it's only for one night lol.


Most are just 'normal' girls queenie, couple of good size 16s where I work! Men like all different shapes and sizes so all the girls are different. I actually had to give a woman a dance before and she wasn't even a lezza lol was just on her 'to do' list before she dies to get a dance lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Do I get TT discount  .....sorry bad joke but a jobs a job it pays the bills and puts clothes on your little one's back so good for you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Most are just 'normal' girls queenie, couple of good size 16s where I work! Men like all different shapes and sizes so all the girls are different. I actually had to give a woman a dance before and she wasn't even a lezza lol was just on her 'to do' list before she dies to get a dance lol


This is true, i got stripped bollock naked on my stag doo and they said pick two girls. I picked the two oldest ones that looked pretty haggard tbh :lol: Something about a nice slutty milf!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


>


you had that saved ready didn't you :lol:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

never been to one or seen the point to go.

find it funny how my friends will waste there money on some chick whos job is to talk waffle so they get more money of the guys instead of actually meeting a girl in any other way of life and actually using the money to take them out or something


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> you had that saved ready didn't you :lol:


lol, i knew it was coming at some point with a forum full of kiss asses 

Isnt that right RXqueenie


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You saying crap doesnt mean the end of anything. Bullying :lol: . No need to carry on as i thought you could take a bit of banter (hence joining a site predominantly male and announcing you are a stripper....er sorry, dancer).
> 
> Again, point out, i didnt quote you are comment on anything you said at the start of this. So whats with the bullying bulls.hit? If i was, wouldnt i have jumped on a load of your previous posts?
> 
> View attachment 97591


Mcgru it's your tone of a lot you write. It doesn't come across as 'banter' it comes across that u r trying to be the biggest c0ck alive. I can take 'banter' and anyone on this forum will tell u so. I was actually trying to have a bit of a laugh when I first replied but u take it too far.. Even down to the way I look in my avi. U know what my first experience of u was on this forum? When I was actually going through a very tough time with how I felt about myself and the way I look? We had never spoken before and u 'rated' me on another thread saying I was a 7 and nothing special after someone had quite nicely complimented me. Having never spoken to me and knowing people are on here to change their bodies how do u think that came across? Whether u meant to insult me or make me feel bad about myself i don't know, but it did and you should sometimes think about choosing your words more carefully because quite honestly u just come across as horrible with no want in you to understand other people.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i knew it was coming at some point with a forum full of kiss asses
> 
> Isnt that right RXqueenie


Yeh my bad, she comes across a nice girl so just saying my bit I know she's taken the bate but a jobs a job isn't


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> Mcgru it's your tone of a lot you write. It doesn't come across as 'banter' it comes across that u r trying to be the biggest c0ck alive. I can take 'banter' and anyone on this forum will tell u so. I was actually trying to have a bit of a laugh when I first replied but u take it too far.. Even down to the way I look in my avi. U know what my first experience of u was on this forum? When I was actually going through a very tough time with how I felt about myself and the way I look? We had never spoken before and u 'rated' me on another thread saying I was a 7 and nothing special after someone had quite nicely complimented me. Having never spoken to me and knowing people are on here to change their bodies how do u think that came across? Whether u meant to insult me or make me feel bad about myself i don't know, but it did and you should sometimes think about choosing your words more carefully because quite honestly u just come across as horrible with no want in you to understand other people.


He rated me a 5. Be pleased with your 7 (i can't believe you're complaining at a 7  )


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


>


LOL


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Mcgru it's your tone of a lot you write. It doesn't come across as 'banter' it comes across that u r trying to be the biggest c0ck alive. I can take 'banter' and anyone on this forum will tell u so. I was actually trying to have a bit of a laugh when I first replied but u take it too far.. Even down to the way I look in my avi. U know what my first experience of u was on this forum? When I was actually going through a very tough time with how I felt about myself and the way I look? We had never spoken before and u 'rated' me on another thread saying I was a 7 and nothing special after someone had quite nicely complimented me. Having never spoken to me and knowing people are on here to change their bodies how do u think that came across? Whether u meant to insult me or make me feel bad about myself i don't know, but it did and you should sometimes think about choosing your words more carefully because quite honestly u just come across as horrible with no want in you to understand other people.


f.uck me, fair enough. Thought that was nicest photo id seen of you in the avi. Purely just saying i dont get why girls do the duck girl pout.

Understood though. Didnt mean to upset. (this isnt real life remember Kay...), wont quote or anything again.

To clarify, up intill that post, i literally thought we were messing about. Thought you got my humour. Guess not.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh my bad, she comes across a nice girl so just saying my bit I know she's taken the bate but a jobs a job isn't


Bait or not a lot of his sh1t is just uncalled for and nobody else says a thing when it blaitently is


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.uck me, fair enough. Thought that was nicest photo id seen of you in the avi. Purely just saying i dont get why girls do the duck girl pout.
> 
> Understood though. Didnt mean to upset. (this isnt real life remember Kay...)


Real life or not a lot of people use this site for support in what they are doing because they don't have anyone else in 'real life' that will. When people are insecure in the first place and that's why they are here it's not good to dig at them about their appearance.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Bait or not a lot of his sh1t is just uncalled for and nobody else says a thing when it blaitently is


stop replying then


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> Bait or not a lot of his sh1t is just uncalled for and nobody else says a thing when it blaitently is


Kay - none of these stripper threads are aimed at you... you don't have to comment in them if u don't want to. at the end of the day, you have to accept that guys will have an opinion on the sort of women that do this job! you'll never change that.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Real life or not a lot of people use this site for support in what they are doing because they don't have anyone else in 'real life' that will. When people are insecure in the first place and that's why they are here it's not good to dig at them about their appearance.


Dig about appearance??? 

Come on ffs! You dont join a site full of men, open a journal and fill it with photos of yourself wearing fu.ck all if you are insecure about how you look. You dont get naked and dance for people if you are either. Pull the other one. Im not saying anymore now because this seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Right you lot leave powerhouse alone... He got married at a young age, and is now being hen-pecked at a young age... hence hating on Kay. :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive been in the ones in Cardiff loads of times, know most of the doorman from growing up like, spent my 30 bday this year in one, one of the boys knows the manager so we had a right laugh, one of the girls broke her high heel while giving me a dance.. i just said continue lol was too fcuked off my face to care anyways


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Right you lot leave powerhouse alone... He got married at a young age, and is now being hen-pecked at a young age... hence hating on Kay. :lol:


I just wanna fuc.k strippers ffs!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Kay - none of these stripper threads are aimed at you... you don't have to comment in them if u don't want to. at the end of the day, you have to accept that guys will have an opinion on the sort of women that do this job! you'll never change that.


I do accept that don't have a problem with it and I started commenting on this thread cos I wanted to and was having perfectly fine conversations about it. Aimed at me directly or not though it is what I do and of course I'm gna say something when someone is being horrible about it and purposely words things in a certain way to be offensive.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i second @Jay.32 movement to defend Mcgru. he is my friend and i am a fan of his banter (which it definitely is!)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dig about appearance???
> 
> Come on ffs! You dont join a site full of men, open a journal and fill it with photos of yourself wearing fu.ck all if you are insecure about how you look. You dont get naked and dance for people if you are either. Pull the other one. Im not saying anymore now because this seems ridiculous to me.


I don't have huge problems with my appearance anymore but I did when I first joined and posting pictures having banter with the guys is something that actually helped my confidence.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I just wanna fuc.k strippers ffs!!!!!


Thats coz you not getting any at home now are you...:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuk it I got a solution. Mcgru u wana come for a drink and a dance for free? Lol

Arrgghh fuk this lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Thats coz you not getting any at home now are you...:laugh:


Not for the past 2 weeks...waiting for peak ovulation, ive not even wan.ked!!! Please let that crappy little pis.s strip give the all clear for tonight! Im going to explode. Even the friction when cycling is getting me hard!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuk it I got a solution. Mcgru u wana come for a drink and a dance for free? Lol
> 
> Arrgghh fuk this lol


Dont work like this Kay, cant pick and choose when you want to have a laugh, i literally dont know where i am in regards to what i can and cant say to you now. So i'll just say nothing


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont work like this Kay, cant pick and choose when you want to have a laugh, i literally dont know where i am in regards to what i can and cant say to you now. So i'll just say nothing


I bit, u ****d me off, have ****d me off in the past and I think u should think more about the way u word things at times. U got what u wanted and got me to bite which u set out to do in the first place. So perhaps let's just try being nice to each other eh?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont work like this Kay, cant pick and choose when you want to have a laugh, i literally dont know where i am in regards to what i can and cant say to you now. So i'll just say nothing


Lol you do come across as a bell end sometimes though. I don't think you mean to but when you can't express tones and what not on the Internet it can be hard to see how you mean things


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Pop out to the gym and miss all the fun


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> He rated me a 5. Be pleased with your 7 (i can't believe you're complaining at a 7  )


I know ffs a 7 is a supermodel where im from... An 8 even has her own teeth pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

PatWelsh said:


> I know ffs a 7 is a supermodel where im from... An 8 even has her own teeth pmsl!! :lol:


7 is good! i mean kardashian is a 9...2 marks down from that. Some girls are just ssssssoo greedy!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> He rated me a 5. Be pleased with your 7 (i can't believe you're complaining at a 7  )


na, you get an 8 for special powerhouse milf points, plus you are shagging my internet hero :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Shady45 said:


> Lol you do come across as a bell end sometimes though. I don't think you mean to but when you can't express tones and what not on the Internet it can be hard to see how you mean things


Imagine everything i say with my tongue pressed firmly in my cheek


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> na, you get an 8 for special powerhouse milf points, plus you are shagging my internet hero :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Imagine everything i say with my tongue pressed firmly in my cheek


flinty ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> flinty ?


 :lol: na, flinty just finger blasted her


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Lol you do come across as a bell end sometimes though. I don't think you mean to but when you can't express tones and what not on the Internet it can be hard to see how you mean things


I get exactly where he's coming from... and guess the majority of those who don't are the lurkers in the female journals. Just sayin


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol: na, flinty just finger blasted her


i just lol`d at lxm`s post wheres it gone :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I get exactly where he's coming from... and guess the majority of those who don't are the lurkers in the female journals. Just sayin


 :wub:

:001_tt2:

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> i just lol`d at lxm`s post wheres it gone :confused1:


what did it say? I didnt see it?? Post it again LXM you pussy!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :wub:
> 
> :001_tt2:
> 
> ...


lol up to lxm to say :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I get exactly where he's coming from... and guess the majority of those who don't are the lurkers in the female journals. Just sayin


Gold star for you


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I weren't sure if lxm was having a little friendly joke with the target or not, guess by its disappearing act it was not too friendly


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Not my cup of tea. Never has been.
> 
> I used to go out a lot in Plymouth and most of the lads would want to start the night in the strip club, as it was free entry. I would always argue, that we can go over the road and speak to a woman without having to pay her. There's nothing sexy about paying a person to do something for you IMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Captain jasper's at the barbican?
> 
> I always had the big double cheeseburger.
> 
> Excellent mid drinking power food !


Thats the one... tasty with onions


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Thats the one... tasty with onions


woah woah... amateur mistake, you cant have onions MID drinking! you are going to have everyone taking two steps back from your smelly breath. Worse than garlic! And the burps....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> woah woah... amateur mistake, you cant have onions MID drinking! you are going to have everyone taking two steps back from your smelly breath. Worse than garlic! And the burps....


I dont care.. food comes first....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

chilisi said:


> The barbican is a right laugh. Have you been down there on a bank holiday. It's carnage!


No mate... my misses aunty lives there, so we visit a couple of times in the year... nice place..


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Why do my threads always kick off lmao? It was an innocent story about a drunken visit to a strip club. Not aimed at anyone. Even I've been rinsed ffs. What a forum UKM is. :lol:


----------

